# Confession time...and update.



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> My husband has completely changed in regards to weed. He does not miss smoking. He does not miss coughing, he just has rage at times, (Weed withdrawl) Because its BDSM, i can punish and control his anger. I have tools I and can lock him up or ball gag him.


If you guys aren't in marriage counseling yet, I'd sign up. Like TODAY....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Good job! Personally I hate weed, I've seen what it did to some very good employees. I'm very happy that he is going off so well. I've seen it return and hang on for months and months. I think that there was not a full commitment to quitting in those cases. 

About the Punishments. I'm mildly submissive, I did a survey once that classed me as a Smart Ass, meaning that I am submissive but tend to fight back just to make sure Master is being strict enough. I like the structure of what you are doing, controlling his misbehavior with physical restraints. I'm a little worried about leaving him alone while restrained (it's a physical risk). I often find that a session resolves a lot of my feelings of guilt and inadequacy. Sort of pays the bill in my mind and lets me get past it. I hope your Man feels that way at the end of his sessions. 

On the weight loss, you will get a lot of advice here. My advice is to do what your Doctor says. if your Doc doesn't give you a diet ask him to recommend someone who will. If the diet stops working, go in and get more advice. I'm on my 4th dr. supervised diet. losing 50 - 80 pounds is a tough job. Can you swim?


----------



## heartbroken50 (Aug 9, 2016)

Regarding the medical marijuana for you... see if you can get tincture from the dispensary... you can add it to tea or whatever and don't need to smoke it.

We're looks into this for my H to help with chemo side effects.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

heartbroken50 said:


> Regarding the medical marijuana for you... see if you can get tincture from the dispensary... you can add it to tea or whatever and don't need to smoke it.
> 
> We're looks into this for my H to help with chemo side effects.
> 
> ...



^^This^^

Your pain control will be so much better with tinctures and edibles than with smoking. I use MJ medicinally and recreationally, edibles are by far the best method for pain control, the pain killing effect lasts for 6-8 hours vs. 2 when you smoke.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

kristin2349 said:


> ^^This^^
> 
> Your pain control will be so much better with tinctures and edibles than with smoking. I use MJ medicinally and recreationally, edibles are by far the best method for pain control, the pain killing effect lasts for 6-8 hours vs. 2 when you smoke.


I love these suggestions. My shop does not do tinctures but they have edibles, but i can travel to other places and get tinctures. I have never thought of it till you mentioned. THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> Good job! Personally I hate weed, I've seen what it did to some very good employees. I'm very happy that he is going off so well. I've seen it return and hang on for months and months. I think that there was not a full commitment to quitting in those cases.
> 
> About the Punishments. I'm mildly submissive, I did a survey once that classed me as a Smart Ass, meaning that I am submissive but tend to fight back just to make sure Master is being strict enough. I like the structure of what you are doing, controlling his misbehavior with physical restraints. I'm a little worried about leaving him alone while restrained (it's a physical risk). I often find that a session resolves a lot of my feelings of guilt and inadequacy. Sort of pays the bill in my mind and lets me get past it. I hope your Man feels that way at the end of his sessions.
> 
> On the weight loss, you will get a lot of advice here. My advice is to do what your Doctor says. if your Doc doesn't give you a diet ask him to recommend someone who will. If the diet stops working, go in and get more advice. I'm on my 4th dr. supervised diet. losing 50 - 80 pounds is a tough job. Can you swim?



He has the ability to roll over and the gag has breather holes. (No jawbreaker movie here.) Lol. And i usually just sit in the kids room with them to be sure they cant hear him.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> I love these suggestions. My shop does not do tinctures but they have edibles, but i can travel to other places and get tinctures. I have never thought of it till you mentioned. THANK YOU SO MUCH!



Great, just a word of warning. If you haven't done edibles you need to take it slow, they take longer to kick in (tinctures kick in faster tho) and they last a long time. Taking them on a full stomach actually makes them more effective (kind of the opposite of how I thought it would work).


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

threelittlestars said:


> Well....it seems to work. The moment I think he is triggery with rage I send him to our room, I lock him up and gag him and tell him to go ahead and scream. He screams till he is hoarse and tired, then when he is tired I let him out.
> 
> Its utterly strange this new dynamic, but somehow currently its working and keeping us both accountable and in check.


"Lock him up and gag him".... That's what you call pragmatism.


----------



## bankshot1993 (Feb 10, 2014)

My wife also takes medical MJ for chronic pain management after she suffered nerve damage to her sciatic nerve. She doesn't smoke so she takes an oil that is merely a sunflower oil with a blend of 9% CBD and 7% thc. it is edible and she can simply take it on its own. Just like taking a teaspoon of sunflower oil. This allows her to take it in place of percocet and in doses just big enough to releave the pain without causing the intoxicating affects that come with smoking MJ. Of course if you take more you are going to get quite a buzz going but if you manage it properly you can find the right dosage for you that will give you the desired affects.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Yeah, with respect to MJ. I live in Canada, we are about to universally legalize for recreational use. We have a dichotomy between dispensaries for medical purposes and quasi-legal dispensaries for recreational purposes. Given that Washington state has followed Colorado in it's model, one should go back to one's PC physician or to someone who specializes in cannabis prescriptions for CBD. CBD is the non psychoactive part of MJ that is instrumental in treatment of several diseases. This is available in capsules and tinctures. It does not require smoking and will not get you "stoned".


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

My wife was prescribed Marinol (dronabinol) tablets to help her with the nausea and appetite loss during chemo. It contains the active ingredients of marijuana and it was certainly effective. It controlled her nausea and pain while letting her eat and keep it down. Of course the side affect was she got high and it was interesting to watch. After she got her appetite back, she refused to take any more because she didn't like the feeling of being high.

There is no need to smoke MJ when Marinol is available in tablet form with a prescription.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Does H fully understand his employer's drug policy, such as random testing?

I would have thought his employer has a one strike and you are out policy. If so, smoking puts the entire family financial stability at risk since his is the only income.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

[.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

threelittlestars said:


> We are aware, He is not in a random drug screening branch that uses machinery, but they can drug screen him. However they have not in over 8 years. (He has not been smoking for 8 years, more like 4 or 5.) Now he is sober.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Knowing what work he does (you posted it) the smoking at work by his coworkers scares the crap out of me. 

Looks like he lucked out at work by not being tested. Glad he is sober now. 

Sounds like life is looking much better for you, him and family. It's good to read positive stories here.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

If at anytime you two both go back into a downward spiral, be mentally prepared to leave him. Two addicts cannot be in a relationship together. It just doesn't' work. The odds of you both remaining sober are about 0%, I'm sorry to say. Prove the stats wrong.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

BetrayedDad said:


> If you guys aren't in marriage counseling yet, I'd sign up. Like TODAY....


Different strokes, BetrayedDad ... different strokes.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## Be smart (Feb 22, 2015)

Nice update and you made me laugh with your BDSM stuff. Trust is most important in this situations. Be carefull with him 

Now back to your Marriage.
This is all good because you have a Plan. The two of you spend a lot of money on drugs. For your situation I can understand a little bit,but your Husband is going to deep and out of control. 

Maybe you should try another medication just to save money and be healtier. I work in Hospital so I can ask one of the Doctors for advise .
Doing Yoga is really nice way to stay heatly. Add some walk in the park with your Husband. This is nice way to grow closer with each other and have some time just for the two of you. If he refuses then order him,after all you are the Master 

You said this month was good in your Marriage. Just be careful because one of you are going to slip. It takes a lot to work on Marriage,especially the damaged one. Jut be persistent and dont give up hope. 

When you feel comfortable and good with money sign yourself for MC. You should know you cant force him.It has to be his decision and willingness to fight for Marriage.

I am cheering for you. Take it step by step. 

Stay strong.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did you mention in another thread that you have friends that do yoga? Maybe you can schedule a yoga meet. That will keep you to a schedule if others expect you to do it with them.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

[


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Geez.

Us.

Key.

Riced.

Been a while since I read through any of your threads and HOLY CRAP this guy sounds like a total nut job.

Not sure what to say other than that.

Oh, and "Divorce."


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## freshpl (Mar 12, 2017)

I stay away from edibles, I got a really bad panic attack and anxiety was in the hospital also .


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Crazy. Absolutely crazy. 

Sorry, that's all I've got. My brain is still trying to wrap 'round that post.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Speaking as a Moderator:

It may be easier to list the rules that were not broken in the previous 20 or so posts that I just deleted.

Clean it up folks. Thank you and enjoy your weekend.


----------



## inging (Dec 11, 2016)

Duuuuuuddde

I used to smoke weed for Australia. I was an olympic standard, gold medal, stoned out of my mind pot head. Oh yeah

I have not touched it for around 25 years. 

I totally get that dope is one of the best medications for lots of things. I also think that if you use it like a nice bottle of wine then it is far less destructive than alcohol. It is psychologically addictive which is a nice way of saying. "Geez that was good. Lets do it again." It is not physically addictive.

When you are gold medal pot head it has some side effects that you are seeing.
The major ones are 
Paranoia 
Short term memory loss
Paranoia

The last one in that list, whatever it was, is normally the reason people give up the weed. Everything you describe sounds like a burnt out pot head who went way, way too far. 

It can take a few months to stabilize and the truth is that once the old brain thing has decided to link weed with Oh My God they are out to get me then the drug is no longer any fun. Ever.

Short term memory does come back . It takes a while though and when you give up it makes it more frustrating because you just lose a shoe all the time. You didn't know you forgot before because you were forgetting you forgot. 

Anyway. Take it easy. be kind to yourself. It does all come back and life while clearer is not awful.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> Okay...I have not been entirely honest with you all about extenuating troubles in my marriage. For valid reasons (I might add) But the need for dishonesty is no longer needed.
> 
> My husband is a Pot head. (I am one too to a degree) Washington legalized rec. weed almost two years ago I think... Maybe less. But anyway beside the point. He was a heavy pot head before my major car accident. I smoked on weekends, and sometimes after kids went to bed. But i was NOT a heavy user. Because I was not a very heavy user it was harder for my husband to lay off the weed suddenly because I was smoking for pain and getting stoned with him too now. (Yes i have a prescription, but he does not. And the reason is because they prescribed me percocet all the time and muscle relaxers, and it was too much too handle. I needed to not get dangerously addicted to pills.)
> 
> ...


To each his own I say, but that seems really screwed up to me, but hey who am I to judge.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

threelittlestars said:


> thanks mods for the deleting. I will behave. Now i can move on. Seeing that **** was a hella trigger for me.  Thanks again guys.
> 
> I dont feel safe here at all, but it is nice to see so many are not like that.
> 
> ...


If something triggers you, report it. Use the little triangle button at the lower left of each post to report. Do not do go ballistic, name call, curse, and verbally attack others.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> If something triggers you, report it. Use the little triangle button at the lower left of each post to report. Do not do go ballistic, name call, curse, and verbally attack others.



I was not aware of the triangle function. I will utilize it. Thank you.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Stars,

If you don't feel safe posting this way, you can create a private social group and invite only the posters you trust. 

You can go back through your threads and find the members who have been helpful. 

And if anyone pissed you off, you can just block them from posting again. 

Take a break from here. Come back when you are ready. 

You have friends here.


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> If something triggers you, report it. Use the little triangle button at the lower left of each post to report. Do not do go ballistic, name call, curse, and verbally attack others.




I don't see a little triangle button on Tapatalk??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Touch the post you want to report, then hit the menu button. There should be a report option in your menu.


----------



## dianaelaine59 (Aug 15, 2016)

farsidejunky said:


> Touch the post you want to report, then hit the menu button. There should be a report option in your menu.




Ah! Thanks farside ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Um...forgive me. Is there a companion thread to this one because I don't understand why this thread is in CWI?


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

threelittlestars said:


> I guess you are new to my threads, My husband is a WH, we have been trying to cope with the aftermath of infidelity.... I did not realize that was not obvious?
> 
> I dont believe i am breaking any rules here.


Nope. You're not. Carry on. :wink2:


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

TLS, so lovely to read of your progress and your 'new' H. Hope all continues onwards and upwards for your family from now on.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

about the BDSM - thing.

(edited)
Nevermind... read more posts. No longer valid.

Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice to hear a story when they finally get it. Many (most) don't. So I'm happy for you.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

threelittlestars said:


> Another little update, not so much about infidelity.
> 
> I was hit by a jeep wrangler about two years ago almost. He got away, i have been trying to settle with my insurance company with regards to my injury, the one i smoked pot for. Well I have HIS license number of the man who hit me (As a pedestrian) and said he would kill me. It was road rage. I wont go into details about how or why i have it because of the legal situation im currently in but this is.... I have no words. To go from being hurt by a man i never knew...made me fear the world for a long time. Knowing he was out there....he got away with it, but also got away for a long time without his identity being known.... I just have no words. I feel very strange but also relieved.
> 
> Tonight I will know his name. I may even see his face again, in picture. Just...so unbelievable. Sometimes you get the answers you seek, just takes a very long time.


?


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry Im cryptic. I will explain better soon. i just feel so happy i had to record for posterity.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm glad he's getting to reconnect with his dad, in any way. I was just crying tonight, thinking of my mom who died about 8 years ago. It just doesn't go away.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I always tried to do too much, thinking I'd have time later to play with DD26, if I could just get the house cleaned/organized/made prettier. She spent a lot of time waiting on me. I'm jealous that you got your basement cleaned out, but here's my 2 cents of experience. The time with your kids is more important; you'll regret not just letting the house fall apart while you play tents and tea parties with them. It goes by too fast!


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Nah. We've been together 40 years; those things don't matter much anymore.


----------



## threelittlestars (Feb 18, 2016)

.


----------

